# Bons baisers de l'Ashram !



## Ashram Girls (26 Juin 2005)

​ 
Ben oui, déjà fini... Vous nous manquiez trop.  :rose: 

Pas mal cet Ashram aux îles moustiques :style: . Pas mal mais constat unanime : ça manque cruellement de mecs . Dans notre précipitation, un oubli essentiel : quelques beaux éphèbes dociles et consentants.  :love:
Tout était prêt pourtant : une liste de petits défis particulièrement sophistiqués pour l'occasion :casse:, un trident affûté, bioman envoyé en révision annuelle. Même le petit APN bleu avait réussi à tromper la vigilance des gardiens de notre temple, prêt à immortaliser ces séances prometteuses....
Les gardiens.... inflexibles... même les yeux révol-verts de notre nightclubbeuse parisienne appelée à la rescousse, n'ont pas réussi à les entraîner dans la luxure.
Heureusement restaient les matins égayés de *bonjours* *colorés*, les massages extatiques d'une bretonne exilée :love:, la douceur d'un pelage bleuté et les récits nocturnes de mer en colère pour rythmer nos journées de relaxation et de méditation . Mais suite à un manque cruel de traitement à la poire (le stock de l'infirmière s'étant révélé trop juste :affraid: ) il nous a fallu rejoindre nos pénates.


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

Pfou! j'ai chaud moi...  :rateau:   
De l'eau de l'eau!!


----------



## golf (26 Juin 2005)

'lut les filles    :love:


----------



## lumai (26 Juin 2005)

un peu d'homéopathie ???


----------



## Nexka (26 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> un peu d'homéopathie ???


 
Je croyais que c'était de l'arnaque l'homéopathie, Lumai   

C'est quoi au fait comme fleur???


----------



## katelijn (26 Juin 2005)

Ashram Girls a dit:
			
		

> ​
> Ben oui, déjà fini... Vous nous manquiez trop.  :rose:
> 
> Pas mal cet Ashram aux îles moustiques :style: . Pas mal mais constat unanime : ça manque cruellement de mecs . Dans notre précipitation, un oubli essentiel : quelques beaux éphèbes dociles et consentants.  :love:
> ...



Vous êtes géniales!
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (26 Juin 2005)

C'est une digitale... en dose très faible ça régule les battement du coeur... plus c'est un poison...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi au fait comme fleur???



Une digitale. À faible dose, on s'en sert pour soigner les palpitations cardiaques. Mais à haute dose, c'est un poison violent. 

EDIT : Grillé, mais le smiley fait toute la différence.


----------



## Nexka (26 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est une digitale... en dose très faible ça régule les battement du coeur... plus c'est un poison...


 


			
				 Doc a dit:
			
		

> Une digitale. À faible dose, on s'en sert pour soigner les palpitations cardiaques. Mais à haute dose, c'est un poison violent.


 
Je vous adore :love: :love: _... Dupont et Dupond _


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

Hi, les minettes


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes géniales!
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Oui, oui, biensur, et moi j'suis les beatles...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Hi, les minettes



Mort de faim.

Circule.

Euh...pardon...

Bonjour, vieillard ...

Soit le bienvenu parmi nous... ta présence nous honore, et c'est un immense plaisir d'échanger avec toi...je baise tes pieds (entre autre...) avec excitation.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, biensur, et moi j'suis les beatles...



tu me pardonneras, mais je préfère les Beatles


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, biensur, et moi j'suis les beatles...



_Euh... sonny, c'est pas drôle là... Tu ES les Beatles..._


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mort de faim.
> 
> Circule.
> 
> ...



pas malin: j'avais prévu de ne faire mes pompes que dans huit jours !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Euh... sonny, c'est pas drôle là... Tu ES les Beatles..._



baby you can drive my car (mais si tu l'abimes j'te pête la gueule...) gna gna gna gna gna gna...


----------



## katelijn (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, biensur, et moi j'suis les beatles...



C'était prévisible, non?


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'était prévisible, non?



Oui, c'est vrai mais tout ça c'est du passé...

L'ancien Sonnyboy était prévisible et misogyne, alors que le nouveau n'est qu'amour.

Il vous aime avec vos défauts criants, il vous aime avec vos psychoses, il vous aime avec vos travers (de truies..) il vous aime tout court !!!

Il aime l'homme, il accepte la femme, il supporte les enfants...

Tout va bien maintenant, vous pouvez sortir de vos abris... vous pouvez arreter de frémir des fesses à l'idée de lui adresser la parole, vous pouvez enfin soutenir son regard d'acier...

Vous pouvez exister à ces yeux, venez, qu'on s'aime dans tous les sens...


----------



## juju palavas (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vrai mais tout ça c'est du passé...
> 
> L'ancien Sonnyboy était prévisible et misogyne, alors que le nouveau n'est qu'amour.
> 
> ...


J&#8217;aimerais tant voir la trombine de sonny boy, c&#8217;est vrai, il maîtrise parfaitement l&#8217;orthographe, le clavier de main de maître, mais j&#8217;aimerais tellement voir sa tronche .
Pour voir si&#8230;.


----------



## katelijn (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vrai mais tout ça c'est du passé...
> 
> L'ancien Sonnyboy était prévisible et misogyne, alors que le nouveau n'est qu'amour.
> 
> ...



J'aime mieux ta signature d'avant


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> vous pouvez enfin soutenir son regard d'acier...



L'ancien sonny n'avait pas que le regard d'acier... Enfin... La paix civile y gagne sans doute ce que Marc Dorcel aura perdu.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> J'aime mieux ta signature d'avant



Pourtant celle ci est toujours dans mon coeur.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'ancien sonny n'avait pas que le regard d'acier... Enfin... La paix civile y gagne sans doute ce que Marc Dorcel aura perdu.



Sonnyboy a tourné le dos au stupre.

Sonnyboy s'est marié à dieu, et ne lui tripote même pas les seins.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy s'est marié à dieu, et ne lui tripote même pas les seins.



J'aime pas quand tu tripotes. :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas quand tu tripotes. :love:



Mais c'est pour ça que je ne le fais pas. Je tiens compte des désirs de mon prochain (et de sa soeur...) et je m'honnore de pouvoir aimer sans tripoter vulgairement.


----------



## Luc G (26 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy a tourné le dos au stupre.



je suppose que c'est une façon de parler, ou une métaphore, enfin une image quoi ! Faudra faire une figure 1


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2005)

Tout nouveau sujet du bar est directement trollé... étonnant, non ?


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

*bonne nuit les filles *

*bonne nuit les garçons *



 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Amok (26 Juin 2005)

Ashram Girls a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal mais constat unanime : ça manque cruellement de mecs . Dans notre précipitation, un oubli essentiel : quelques beaux éphèbes dociles et consentants.  :love...) Même le petit APN bleu avait réussi à tromper la vigilance des gardiens de notre temple, prêt à immortaliser ces séances prometteuses....
> Les gardiens.... inflexibles... même les yeux révol-verts de notre nightclubbeuse parisienne appelée à la rescousse, n'ont pas réussi à les entraîner dans la luxure.




_En utilisant ce service, nous considérons que vous n'utiliserez pas les Forums pour publier du contenu (...) orienté sexuellement_



			
				Ashram Girls a dit:
			
		

> ​



_Vous ne devrez pas non plus publier de contenu soumis aux droits d'auteur à moins que ce droit vous appartienne ou appartienne au Forum._

=> On peut difficilement demander une modération plus efficace, donc respectant des règles (actuellement les seules en vigueur étant la charte, ca vous y aurez probablement pensé)  comme exigence a un retour et, dès le premier post, la détourner... Enfin, il est 23:39 et nous sommes donc encore dimanche soir. Dès demain, ce sera plus difficile.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonne nuit les filles *
> 
> *bonne nuit les garçons *
> 
> ...





 bonne nuit tout le monde ​


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2005)

Welcome home les posteurs 

_Entierement politiquement correct, sans distinction de sexe, de couleur, du nombre de post_


----------



## Malow (26 Juin 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love: 

Hello les filles !!! Contente de vous retrouver enfin, et d'avoir eu les quelques détails qui me manquaient tant, afin de pouvoir justifier ma solidarité à ce boycot.

Je vais être honnête en disant que le forum m'a manqué !!!!!

Ouaiiii, je vais pouvoir réécrire des messages, raconter pleins de bêtises , et pleins de joiles choses aussi !!!  

J'aurais aimé ce week end participer à certains fils en particulier, pour m'exprimer et donner mon avis...j'ai maintenant l'occasion de le faire...et puis non. Finalement, je pense que le sujet est clos, et que le bar retrouvera ces prochains jours, tout le respect et l'imagination qu'il mérite. Du pipi caca, aux sujets culturels, en passant par....notre vie de tous les jours, la vie quoi.

Bonsoir à tous et mille baisers
Je suis heureuse de revenir parmis vous.
   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Amok (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je pense (...) que le bar retrouvera ces prochains jours, tout le respect et l'imagination qu'il mérite. Du pipi caca, aux sujets culturels, en passant par....notre vie de tous les jours, la vie quoi.



Tout le respect et l'imagination qu'il mérite, ce sera un réel plaisir. Et puis le respect de *ca* en obligera quelques uns a se creuser la cervelle pour être intéressants.




			
				[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Welcome home les posteurs
> 
> _Entierement politiquement correct, sans distinction de sexe, de couleur, du nombre de post_



Voilà, c'est parfait mon Bassou :love:
(je te dis pas comme on va se faire chier vite fait ici...  )


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est parfait mon Bassou :love:
> (je te dis pas comme on va se faire chier vite fait ici...  )



"chier" n'est pas hors charte ? c'est un peu pipi caca quand meme nan ?


----------



## Talchan (27 Juin 2005)

salut les gars  ça fait plaisir de revenir parmi vous.

Eh Grug t'as oublié google tout le monde t'attend  et toi Mactosch fait attention le grand crique te croque (ben tu sens rien ou quoi?)  :love:


----------



## Amok (27 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> "chier" n'est pas hors charte ? c'est un peu pipi caca quand meme nan ?



Ah oui, en plus je suis sensé donner l'exemple. Bon, je m'auto-boule rouge.
 :rose:


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

C'est con a 2 minutes près c'etait pas genant


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> salut les gars  ça fait plaisir de revenir parmi vous.
> 
> Eh Grug t'as oublié google tout le monde t'attend  et toi Mactosch fait attention le grand crique te croque (ben tu sens rien ou quoi?)  :love:



Dans un ermitage retirées dans la nature...  Loin de l'agitation du Monde. 
Lieu magique,   après avoir passé une période de formation aussi bien profane que spirituelle... 

Que c'est bon de retouner près des siens sans craindre les tentations matérielles...  

Pouvoir partager à nouveau avec le Monde...    


 à TOutes et TOus...  :love:


----------



## Macounette (27 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Que c'est bon de retouner près des siens sans craindre les tentations matérielles...
> 
> Pouvoir partager à nouveau avec le Monde...
> 
> ...


Pas mieux ! 
Un week-end loin du quotidien...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dans un ermitage retirées dans la nature...  Loin de l'agitation du Monde.
> Lieu magique,   après avoir passé une période de formation aussi bien profane que spirituelle...
> 
> Que c'est bon de retouner près des siens sans craindre les tentations matérielles...
> ...



tu as une mine superbe   

et *une nouvelle collègue*


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2005)

Tiens revoilà les filles... un peu de fraîcheur.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens revoilà les filles... un peu de fraîcheur.



bizarre... tu me donnes tout d'un coup, l'impression d'avoir plus chaud


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

salut lumai


----------



## grandcru (27 Juin 2005)

salut  a tous et bonne nuit  



Edit de l'Amok : message hors sujet. Il y a déjà des sujets pour se dire "bonjour", "bonsoir", "bonne nuit", "que mangez-vous ce soir?" et "comment allez-vous?". A cette heure-ci cela se passe ici


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

C'est vraiment de la dernière mode le multi pseudo, juju palavs ?  :sleep:


----------



## mado (27 Juin 2005)

Chouette expérience cet ashram  :love:

On réserve pour l'année prochaine même période ?
Je fais une liste ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juin 2005)

Il vous en prie !!!

Faites en même deux.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux !



Un peu comme d'habitude non ?

C'est bien ce qui m'inquiétait, il n'y a pas eu de miracle.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dans un ermitage retirées dans la nature...  Loin de l'agitation du Monde.
> Lieu magique,   après avoir passé une période de formation aussi bien profane que spirituelle...
> 
> Que c'est bon de retouner près des siens sans craindre les tentations matérielles...
> ...



Sécurité !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

*Bien-Re-Venue!*​

 

:love: :love:


----------



## dool (27 Juin 2005)

Je me permet de passer par là pour vous dire combien je suis contente que ces vacances vous ai été bénéfiques mes mignonnes... !!! 
Y'a des fois ce sera tellement bon de pouvoir le faire en réalité !  ... 

Je lève mon verre à votre peau halée  

:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juin 2005)

*OUI OUI vous retour fait très plaisir* 

Attention au respect de la charte, même avec humour.   Foguenne


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *OUI OUI vous retour fait très plaisir*
> depuis votre départ, uh, la vaisselle s'est un peu accumulée...


Discours humoristique mais a la limite du mysogine : hors charte. Je previens les modos du bar


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Discours humoristique mais a la limite du mysogine : hors charte. Je previens les modos du bar




*Comment ?* 
Je n'ai jamais rien fait qu'une petite constatation...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *OUI OUI vous retour fait très plaisir*
> depuis votre départ, uh, la vaisselle s'est un peu accumulée...





tu n'avais que a reparer le lave vaisselle que t'as promis depuis de lustre !!!     

Si les femmes deviennent misogynes... une femme n'est donc pas capable de réparer un lave-vaisselle ?  Foguenne


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *OUI OUI vous retour fait très plaisir*
> depuis votre départ, uh, la vaisselle s'est un peu accumulée...





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu n'avais que a reparer le lave vaisselle que t'as promis depuis de lustre !!!



...et voilà .... ...à quoi se résume la vie....
même face aux beautés ashramiques du monde, finalement il n'y a bien que les petites tracasseries quotidiennes qui l'emportent


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Hello les filles !!! Contente de vous retrouver enfin, et d'avoir eu les quelques détails qui me manquaient tant, afin de pouvoir justifier ma solidarité à ce boycot.
> 
> ...



OUaaaahhhhhh 

Cinq jours sans poster et voilà qu'elle nous sort des trucs émovants, remplie d'humanisme et d'intelligence..... :love::love:

C'est quand la prochaine grève ???


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu n'avais que a reparer le lave vaisselle que t'as promis depuis de lustre !!!
> 
> Si les femmes deviennent misogynes... une femme n'est donc pas capable de réparer un lave-vaisselle ?  Foguenne




chez moi c'est pas question de misogynie  mais 
plutot de 2 mains bien gauches  !!  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

je dois te rappeler que malgré tous mes efforts
je ne sais pas encore mettre en route le four a bout de 2 ans  ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

Le mot ashram en appelle d'autres, chez moi... Patchouli, jupes informes mauves, jambes pas rasées, culotte à moustaches, Héné, riz complet, promiscuité, les copines pas belles de ma tante...
Une vraie madeleine, pour moi...    :love:


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

un ashram?!! :affraid::affraid::affraid:


au mon dieu


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un ashram?!! :affraid::affraid::affraid:



...oui bientôt on va même prononcer des gros mots comme GURU....


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

arrgh 

où il est cet ashram?


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2005)

..et le premier qui parle de cannabinacée prendra encore plus de risques


----------



## mado (27 Juin 2005)

juste datura...



Edit de Modération (Amok) : Comme indiqué dans le nouveau sujet posté au bar, ce jour est un jour de rôdage. A partir de demain, tout message de ce type, hors charte, sera supprimé et son auteur sanctionné.


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

nan mais sérieux, zêtes où les filles?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> juste datura...




Cigarettes Legras? ...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> juste datura...



Je vais en reprendre un peu. 

_Plante hallucinogène très puissante, elle peut provoquer des sensations de rêve éveillé avec d'importantes hallucinations de différentes sortes. On peut supposer que la teneur des visions relève aussi de la culture de la personne qui en consomme. Attention donc, si tu n'es déjà pas en forme, le rêve éveillé peut devenir cauchemar éveillé avec des hallucinations insupportables. Ses effets sont si puissants qu'à haute dose, la personne peut avoir l'impression que ses hallucinations sont réelles et ne plus savoir si elle est éveillée, endormie, dans le réel ou pas.

Il y a tout d'abord les hallucinations auditives avec l'impression que des personnes ou des objets te parlent; ceux-là peuvent être présents, ou pas. Il y a ensuite les hallucinations visuelles très variées. Elles dépendent de beaucoup de facteurs mais on note en général des confusions au niveau des couleurs (le bleu paraît vert etc...), des visions d'animaux, de personnes ou d'objets absents, l'impression que des objets inanimés le deviennent (les murs parlent, les objets se déplacent sur leurs petites jambes etc...). Il existe aussi des hallucinations au niveau des sensations avec l'impression de voler, de ne pas ressentir la douleur, de devenir un animal etc... Enfin, les effets de la datura se traduisent par un état important de confusion qui peut rendre la personne incapable de faire quoi que ce soi (certains rapportent s'être regardé par la fenêtre pour avoir ensuite jeté quelque chose par le miroir, avoir parlé à celui qui est dans le miroir et s'être énervé quand il s'est aperçu qu'il répétait les mêmes gestes etc...).

Les quelques indications sur la durée des effets parlent de 12 à 48 heures avec des remontées pendant une semaine. Il n'y aurait pas à proprement parler de descente mais les effets s'estomperaient petit à petit. Le trip à la datura laisse apparemment peu de souvenirs mais parfois des séquelles.

_ 

:casse:


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

J'veux la meme chose :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le trip à la datura laisse apparemment peu de souvenirs mais parfois des séquelles.



Je confirme... Ca a pas arrangé certains de mes potes    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je vais en reprendre un peu.
> 
> Plante hallucinogène très puissante, :casse:




dans ma lontaine jeunesse on appelait cela de LSD.... ou c''est autre chose?


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2005)

..bon ben ya plus qu'à mettre la musique qui va avec ...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dans ma lontaine jeunesse on appelait cela de LSD.... ou c''est autre chose?



La datura, c'est que du naturel. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

C'est autre chose !


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

Appologie de la drogue c'est hors charte nan ?


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Plante hallucinogène très puissante, elle peut provoquer des sensations de rêve éveillé avec d'importantes hallucinations de différentes sortes. On peut supposer que la teneur des visions relève aussi de la culture de la personne qui en consomme. Attention donc, si tu n'es déjà pas en forme, le rêve éveillé peut devenir cauchemar éveillé avec des hallucinations insupportables. Ses effets sont si puissants qu'à haute dose, la personne peut avoir l'impression que ses hallucinations sont réelles et ne plus savoir si elle est éveillée, endormie, dans le réel ou pas.
> 
> Il y a tout d'abord les hallucinations auditives avec l'impression que des personnes ou des objets te parlent; ceux-là peuvent être présents, ou pas. Il y a ensuite les hallucinations visuelles très variées. Elles dépendent de beaucoup de facteurs mais on note en général des confusions au niveau des couleurs (le bleu paraît vert etc...), des visions d'animaux, de personnes ou d'objets absents, l'impression que des objets inanimés le deviennent (les murs parlent, les objets se déplacent sur leurs petites jambes etc...). Il existe aussi des hallucinations au niveau des sensations avec l'impression de voler, de ne pas ressentir la douleur, de devenir un animal etc... Enfin, les effets de la datura se traduisent par un état important de confusion qui peut rendre la personne incapable de faire quoi que ce soi (certains rapportent s'être regardé par la fenêtre pour avoir ensuite jeté quelque chose par le miroir, avoir parlé à celui qui est dans le miroir et s'être énervé quand il s'est aperçu qu'il répétait les mêmes gestes etc...).
> 
> Les quelques indications sur la durée des effets parlent de 12 à 48 heures avec des remontées pendant une semaine. Il n'y aurait pas à proprement parler de descente mais les effets s'estomperaient petit à petit. Le trip à la datura laisse apparemment peu de souvenirs mais parfois des séquelles._



j'en ai rêvé, madonna l'a trouvé...:love:


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2005)

...avec toutes ces effluves qui se dégagent, les lumières chelous dans ce fil, la zik à donf on va se faire repérer vite fait par les verts...vous akllez voir
 :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Appologie de la drogue c'est hors charte nan ?


----------



## Amok (27 Juin 2005)

Ashram Girls a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal cet Ashram aux îles moustiques :style: . Pas mal mais constat unanime : ça manque cruellement de mecs . Dans notre précipitation, un oubli essentiel : quelques beaux éphèbes dociles et consentants.  :love:
> Tout était prêt pourtant : une liste de petits défis particulièrement sophistiqués pour l'occasion :casse:, un trident affûté, bioman envoyé en révision annuelle. Même le petit APN bleu avait réussi à tromper la vigilance des gardiens de notre temple, prêt à immortaliser ces séances prometteuses....
> Les gardiens.... inflexibles... même les yeux révol-verts de notre nightclubbeuse parisienne appelée à la rescousse, n'ont pas réussi à les entraîner dans la luxure.




Il me semble assez osé de se plaindre de la misogynie qui règne sur les forums, des "vieiles caricatures " (sic) en place et, suite à un départ en fanfare pour cette raison, revenir en postant un message qui peut se résumer en ces termes : "Nous étions à la plage entre nous, en soif de sexe mais comme il n'y avait pas de mâles sur place, nous revenons".

On peut difficilement demander que des règles soient respectées et quelques posts plus loin les outrepasser en déviant le sujet sur des substances interdites par la loi.

Dont acte.


----------

